# أستفسار ما هو طراز هذة الطائرة؟



## محمد فيصل محمد (25 يونيو 2007)

طائرة حربية امريكية كان اول اقلاع لها عام 1942 وتم ترميمها منذ15 عام و سوف توضع فى المتحف الملكى الحربى البرطانى اوائل الشهر المقبل و أسم الطراز يحتوى رقم38


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (26 يونيو 2007)

*فزورة؟؟*

فزورة دية ولا ايه؟؟
نرجو التوضيح أكثر:81:


----------



## مهندس طيار (26 يونيو 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عروستي


----------



## TURBOFAN (27 يونيو 2007)

طبعا في طيارات كتير فيها الرقم 38 بس دي لاقيتها اقدم طياره اتمنى تكون هيا دي
T-38 Talon




*Type*Advanced trainer*Manufacturer*Northrop Corporation*Designed by*Edgar Schmued*Maiden flight*10 March1959*Introduced*1961*Status*Operational*Primary users*U.S. Air Force
NASA
Portuguese Air Force
Turkish Air Force*Produced*1961-1972*Number built*1,187*Developed from*N-156*Variants*Northrop F-5


----------



## TURBOFAN (27 يونيو 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-38_Talon


----------



## وجدي_1405 (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
الأخوة
شكراً على هذه المعلومات البحثيه عن هذه الطائرة ( لأني بصراحة أول مرة أشوفها ) .
أتوقع أنها فقط للتعليم و التدريب و المهمات الصغيرة ( تشبه في الأداء الـ F5e )


----------



## محمد فيصل محمد (1 يوليو 2007)

*ِشكر لك أخى turbofan*

لكن الطائرة التى أبحث عنها أقدم من ذلك بكثير فهى انتاج عام1942


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم 
الطائرة المقصودة هي ( والله أعلم ) ال p-38 طارت لأول مرة سنة 39 وخاضت جل معاوكا بداية الأربعينيات





وهاهو الرابط المتعلق بها في الويكيبسديا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-38_Lightning


----------



## virtualknight (17 أبريل 2008)

جميل هذا الموضوع ويحرك مداركنا وموهبة البحث والتقصي لدينا.


----------

